# Oase Optimax Pump 1000



## klolyn (3 Apr 2020)

Have ordered this for a water change process and can anyone advise what size hose connector is on the top? 16/22 or 16/16 or regular garden hose? I need to order 10m of hose (to reach from water source)

Thanks

Keith


----------



## klolyn (3 Apr 2020)

17mm - I finally found a site that has definitive specs....!


----------



## Niton (4 Apr 2020)

@klolyn have you been watching George Farmer? Let me know how you get on with the pump? I'm keen to try George's method myself.


----------



## klolyn (8 Apr 2020)

@Niton Will do m8. I have the pump but await delivery of the hose to set his system to work....


----------



## klolyn (16 Apr 2020)

@Niton Hose came today. Used it to syphon off most of the tank water and when I plugged it into the Oase Optimax 1000, it couldn't even get the water up and over the bath lip. let alone along the hose (10m x 16/22) into the tank. utter pants, don't bother with it


----------



## Siege (16 Apr 2020)

That sounds most odd. Are you sure there wasn’t an air bubble stuck in between water in the hose.

I only ask as I used to use the eheim 1000 pump and that used to do that.

I now use the eheim compact 3000 (scaled down to 16/22) and it does the same. When a bubble is stuck in between the water in the hose it cannot push any water up beyond a few inches.

ive not personally used the oase 1000 though.

May be worth taking a video and sending it to oase?


----------



## Niton (16 Apr 2020)

klolyn said:


> @Niton Hose came today. Used it to syphon off most of the tank water and when I plugged it into the Oase Optimax 1000, it couldn't even get the water up and over the bath lip. let alone along the hose (10m x 16/22) into the tank. utter pants, don't bother with it



That's a real shame. George's video mentions him using a 10 metre hose. Are you trying to pump from upstairs to downstairs or are the tank and water source on the same level?

I think George uses some sort of clip to fasten the hose. Maybe your fit isn't tight enough?


----------



## klolyn (16 Apr 2020)

Swapped out the sump pump for the oase 1000 and got Georges system going ok. i may be able to use the 1000 as a dry pump to hoover out the sump chambers periodically.....


----------



## Niton (16 Apr 2020)

@klolyn what spec is your sump pump?


----------



## klolyn (16 Apr 2020)

Next time, when completed the syphon process, I will bung the hose to trap the water and connect the Oase 1000 to see if it works. There almost certainly was an air gap in the hose when trialled for the first time. Bath source and tank are on the same level (bungalow) and approx 10m apart. It may be near the pumps height limit at approx 1.5m from FFL to tank lip. I will let you know how it goes. my sump pump didnt have any snags, i had to turn that down to min setting to stop the tank end going like a jet wash. I may rig the 1000 up in the garden to see how it performs out of the pond (not much else to do these days!!!)


----------



## klolyn (16 Apr 2020)

had a Colander in the tank too. Best get that stowed away quick before she gets home and see it.....


----------



## Jayefc1 (16 Apr 2020)

I just use a cheap Amazon pond pump for George's method think it was a tenner works a treat


----------



## Niton (16 Apr 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I just use a cheap Amazon pond pump for George's method think it was a tenner works a treat


Can you send me the link for the pump please Jay?


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Apr 2020)

it was this one cant seem to find it on amazon at the moment though


----------

